# Anyone know these wheels??



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)




----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

I am curious if anyone knows what kind of wheels any of these are??


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

the last ones look familiar.. but i forgot who makes em.. sorry playa


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

I think it is like ferrati or something on the last one........the middle one is the one I want the most.......but it almost looks billet  :dunno:


----------



## Chevrolet n LA (Jun 11, 2002)

last one looks like some kronix :dunno: not a expert on these kinda rims tho


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

what size????


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

I am looking for an 18 or 20 5x115 lug pattern


I want the ones that are on the black car.


----------



## IDINIEILIL (Apr 25, 2003)

Aren't all those made by Lexani??


----------



## NortherntoucH (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IDINIEILIL_@Sep 14 2003, 01:22 PM
> *Aren't all those made by Lexani??*


 nope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

The wheel on the black car is made by Limited Alloy Wheels. It is called the "343". They make sizes 15,16,17 & 20.


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

YOU are a life saver.....................THANKS!!! :biggrin:


----------

